# Okuma Connoisseur????



## Robert Holmes

fish em all said:


> I went and bought the Okuma Connoisseur 9ft ML steelhead series and the next day landed 2 -15 lb kings in the river on it. It did worry me a little bit on the big runs as I only use 8 lb test but it held up well so far.


My Okuma Connoisseur rod and ignite it40 reel have caught many salmon and a few steelhead this fall and they have not failed yet. Most of the salmon were in the 10 to 22 pound range. One Chinook that went 30 pounds really put the combo to the test got that one landed too. All that I use is 6 or 8 lb test. Good Luck.


----------



## Howie Ketchdem

Junk folded 1 in half 1st hook up with 6lb mono(still landed fish tho) my opinion not worth sheets.


----------



## fish em all

Howie Ketchdem said:


> Junk folded 1 in half 1st hook up with 6lb mono(still landed fish tho) my opinion not worth sheets.


I landed 2 nice kings and I have the ML version and it seem to hold up well and I use 8# it did bend pretty good but no where near breaking point even when the king took off on a big run. Of course I do keep my drag pretty light


----------



## swaprat

If it was me I may look at the Connoisseur in this model # CQ-S-862MH-1 for steel now I own this model# CQ-S-902ML-1 and have problem keeping little 3-5 pound bass out of the pier pilings ware I fish bass. Of course the rod is over 6 year old they may have up dated them by now. This is why I said to get the Celilo in a model for steel #CE-S-962MLa and for salmon model# CE-S-862H-1. The connoisseur in light models have no back bone on mine thats all plus for $3-$8 more you can get a rod with a good back bone if you google okuma celilo rods in the models I gave you could find it cheaper yet. If you ask nice I may give you my connoisseur its a piece but hay. like i said i give the op the rod just so he does not buy one. it worth less to me. Any ways best of luck.


----------



## jpmarko

I have the 9' 6'' Okuma Connoisseur and it worked great for me. I have landed many fall steelhead, skamania, coho and a few kings on it. A few of those fish really put the rod to the test. One fresh king took me straight upriver and into the turbines of the dam. My drag was tightened all the way down, the rod was bucking, and it still didn't break! It was a good overall rod for me. And affordable. I could cast hardware with it, pier fish and drift fish. It was my starter rod. Now I mainly use the okuma SST, which I prefer.


----------



## rieverr

just remeber .. if that rods 400$$ and is not taken care of it will break too. if that 100$$ is taken care of like a 400$ rod it will last for the most part .

I like lamiglas rods my self, but do have both


----------

